# Finding local rehabber to help with feral pigeon release



## kaslo (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi there,

We've got two rescued feral pigeons, (8 months and 2 months). They were both found when they were about 3-4 weeks old. The older one has lived in an outdoor aviary all winter and the younger has been in the aviary for a few weeks. 

They have both recovered completely from injury and are very healthy. I've read this post http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html and they both meet the criteria to be released, especially now that we're into warmer weather and longer days.

As I've never done a release myself, I would ideally like to find a local rehabber who has experience and releases rehab pigeons into an established flock. If anyone knows of anyone local to Bristol, can you please pass on their details.

Alternatively, I will contact a couple of feral pigeon friendly rescue centres to see if they will take on the release.

We've gotten them this far and I want to make sure they have the best chance for survival. I'm happy to travel up to 50 or 60 miles to get them to the right person if necessary.

Regards,
Shawn


----------

